# What are you bringing to the CYCLONE COASTER SWAPMEET? 11/5



## Robertriley (Oct 28, 2017)

What are you bringing to the CYCLONE COASTER SWAPMEET? 11/5  

I'm bringing at least one bike, not sure which one.  Rims, bars, racks, maybe a 2sp setup.  I will post some pics Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 30, 2017)

Here's some of the stuff that I may be bringing to the swap meet.  Mark, Scott, Steve, Marty, how about you guys?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 30, 2017)

ND 2speed DD wheel, looks like a Murray rim spoked with stainless steel sticks, missing a nipple. Nutless but has reaction disc and actuator _AND _the correct lockring with small diameter hole


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 30, 2017)

Very nice Scott, what about you FordMike?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 30, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Very nice Scott, what about you FordMike?




Not ineterested eh?


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2017)

I'l bring anything anyone wants to offer me Stupid Money for; LMK


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I'l bring anything anyone wants to offer me Stupid Money for; LMK



Sounds like you've been hanging with Chris H(RRp


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 30, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Not ineterested eh?



I think I'm selling mine there too


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 3, 2017)

Some smalls I will be bringing:


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 3, 2017)

I starting digging out some stuff last night. LOTS of John's tires and smalls. I will post a pic before Sunday if I have time.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 4, 2017)

Packed and ready, driving across Arizona:


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 4, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Packed and ready, driving across Arizona:
> 
> View attachment 702905
> View attachment 702904



The streamliner for sale? at the swap?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2017)

Anyone interested in a solid crusty rider? Saddle could use a lil love.



Or a fully serviced rider for that lucky lady?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 4, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Here's some of the stuff that I may be bringing to the swap meet.  Mark, Scott, Steve, Marty, how about you guys?
> 
> View attachment 700430 View attachment 700433 View attachment 700435 View attachment 700436 View attachment 700438




 Haven't started packing yet.  Definitely going though!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2017)

Here some more photos of the seats.  No prices yet and I'm not taking dibs on anything either.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2017)

More crap.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 4, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> ND 2speed DD wheel, looks like a Murray rim spoked with stainless steel sticks, missing a nipple. Nutless but has reaction disc and actuator _AND _the correct lockring with small diameter hole
> 
> View attachment 700457 View attachment 700458 View attachment 700459 View attachment 700460 View attachment 700461 View attachment 700462



What are you asking for the 2 speed wheel?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2017)

Last box of goodies


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2017)

Anyone bringing any SM front hubs?


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 4, 2017)

Loading up...







Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 4, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> Loading up...View attachment 703203View attachment 703204View attachment 703205
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk[


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 4, 2017)

Looking  for a 37-39 men's Shelby frame set,guard,help me out! Will be there early!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 5, 2017)

Looking for a 41 western flyer roadmaster like this one .


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 5, 2017)

Hope someone can add pictures during the meet maybe some of us on the east coast can find a treasure or two . Thanks guys


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 5, 2017)

I really didn't get much time to get away to shop or get photos.  Bernard took some photos and I'm sure they will pop up here or on FB


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 5, 2017)

Got some nice pics up there thank you guys


----------

